# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  شرح اوتوكاد صوت وصوره

## زهره التوليب

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اقدم لكم موقع جميل جدا لتعلم الاوتوكاد من خلال شرح صوت وصوره

http://www.autocadmark.com/AutoCAD_V...ials/index.php

http://www.autocadmark.com

ارجو من الله ان تنتفعوا به*

----------


## saousana

مش عارفة ليش الموضوع اله علاقة فيا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مشكورة زهرة

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  موفقه

----------


## كاسبر9

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## زيدان العرب

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Cgiving:

----------


## اسوره

جد جميل اني لقيت هاد الشرح يسلمو كتير لاني وعدت صاحبتي اني اشرحلها وما عندي مصدر
 يسلمووووووووووووووووووو :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## عبد الأحد

سكراتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------

